# Ridgid Vac WD1278 at HD for $29.99



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

This followed me home, today. Regular price was $79.99, clearanced to $29.99. They had a 4th of July sale and had a few left. I'd hurry if you want one. The Home Depot I was at had 4 left. I don't care how it works, for $29.99, including a lifetime warranty, I'll give it a try. Specs are shown on the box and here they are: 5.0 HP peak, 10.0 amps, 12 gals. cord length 15 ft., locking hose 1 7/8" x 7 ft.. Good luck!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ya they still have some at the HD near me. Picked one up but not sure I am going to keep it, the hose is very small (1 7/8"vs 2 vs 21/2") to hook into the saw or sander, etc. I picked up another hose for 20.00 but still not sure about keeping it. The one I have is the 6/16 whereas the new one is 5/12 (hp and gal).


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Do all Rigid vacs have a life time warranty ?


----------

